# First pic's of 6x GTX 970 F@H rig



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 12, 2015)

Been teasing you guy's for awhile and I've had it running for a couple of weeks now on 2x 970's, but the K9A2 Platinum died(respect). Should have the replacement Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 early next week. Until then, the cards just sit and await their new Queen. Hopefully the PSU is up to the task, but I'll try it with 4x cards first to see the load. I've got some housekeeping to do with the cabling before the Mobo arrives. Still have 2x 970's Folding in another rig which is the source of all my production right now, but hopefully will move them over to this rig in the near future.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 12, 2015)

I want one.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet setup Buck  I can't wait to see finished pics. Also curious about power usage and heat production.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 12, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> the K9A2 Platinum died(respect)



The K9A2 was (still is) a great board, I remember having one plugged up with 4X GTX-260s back in my heydays as a folder 

Nice rig Cap


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah, crypto cases. The crash has brought us nice things.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2015)

Sweet setup! Makes me drool over that ppd!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> K9A2 Platinum died(respect).


I tried reviving my K9A2 too.  Installed Ubuntu, all was well, but once I put it back in the case, Nada, Zip, Zilch.
I'm shopping on Newegg for a new machine.  Won't be near as extreme as Buck's, we'll see what we will see.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

Mobo arrived today and the rig is folding now. 2x 970's overclocked and 2x 970's stock. Gotta hack my xorg.conf in order to overclock/change fans on the last 2 cards. Currently pulling 624W at the wall, so i think I'll be good with 6x 970's on this rig. Currently producing 1.1M PPD. Should pick up another 100K after the overclock on the last 2 cards. There is so little heat coming off this rig!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2015)

Most awesome!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Currently pulling 624W at the wall, so i think I'll be good with 6x 970's on this rig. Currently producing 1.1M PPD


So isn't that ~double the PPD of one the 4P with ~2/3 the watts?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So isn't that ~double the PPD of one the 4P with ~2/3 the watts?


And 1/4 of the Heat. I could sleep in the same room as this rig(If I had to LOL).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally overclocked all 4 cards to 1528mhz and  I hope they are stable. Fans @ 50% and core temps are 45-50c. Drawing 641w at the wall now.That's approx 1900 PPD/Watt.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

That's some crazy high ppd with some sweet OCs, low noise, very low power.







That makes me all jelly and want my own 970 now, even more than before.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2015)

What CPU are you using?  What is the load on it?


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 17, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally overclocked all 4 cards to 1528mhz and  I hope they are stable. Fans @ 50% and core temps are 45-50c. Drawing 641w at the wall now.That's approx 1900 PPD/Watt.


That's some insane ppd Buck 
I'm in awe of that monster folding machine you have. Makes me want some 970s myself.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What CPU are you using?  What is the load on it?


Running a Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.3 ghz. Gonna swap in a FX-4130 to see if I can squeeze out some additional PPD.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 17, 2015)

Reminds me of my early bitcoin mining days...  only with less cable tentacle rape, and more altruism.


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Running a Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.3 ghz. Gonna swap in a FX-4130 to see if I can squeeze out some additional PPD.


imo, unless you plan on joining the 5GHz club, keep the Phenom II.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2015)

That case is so efficient for that purpose.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Running a Phenom II x4 B93 @ 3.3 ghz. Gonna swap in a FX-4130 to see if I can squeeze out some additional PPD.



I'd go for a 4350 instead, better IPC than the 4130 and higher clocks. Either that or a 4300; has the same clocks as the 4130 but 95w TDP.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I'd go for a 4350 instead, better IPC than the 4130 and higher clocks. Either that or a 4300; has the same clocks as the 4130 but 95w TDP.


I already bought the FX 4150 for $39.00. The higher base clocks may give better PPD production(something that @mstenholm  and myself have been working on).


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 18, 2015)

Pictures please.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 18, 2015)

NVIDIA folders still need 1 core per card, so I'm afraid you may run into issues scaling beyond four with that CPU. Sick setup though!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 19, 2015)

Jstn7477 said:


> NVIDIA folders still need 1 core per card, so I'm afraid you may run into issues scaling beyond four with that CPU. Sick setup though!


I have a x6 1055t that I can swap in for when the 2 other cards are moved over this weekend, so I should be fine. I might grab a FX8120/8150 just to have a few extra core buffer as well.

With the fact of how cool and efficient this rigs is, I have decided to run it 24/7/365. Did some calculations and should be at 1 Billion points in 6 months.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 8, 2015)

Trying to add card # 6 and having issues with the OS. I'm installing a fresh copy of 14.10 now, so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 8, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trying to add card # 6 and having issues with the OS. I'm installing a fresh copy of 14.10 now, so keep your fingers crossed.


Aye aye Captain. Crossing fingers as soon as I finish typing this.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh good lord!  I'm still trying to get just one....  except my computer blowing up slowed me down,  now am upgrading to a hex core 1st gen with 3 slots,  still waiting for new mobo,  but now I got booted out of my apt,  so I have to find a new place,  move,  pay for mobo,  then finally,  god,  I will be able to fold again.


----------



## CjStaal (Sep 15, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Trying to add card # 6 and having issues with the OS. I'm installing a fresh copy of 14.10 now, so keep your fingers crossed.


Any update?


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 22, 2015)

I am getting to (2x ordered)3x GTX970 this week, sadly i have NO mobo to house all 3x of them in one


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> I am getting to (2x ordered)3x GTX970 this week, sadly i have NO mobo to house all 3x of them in one


Congrat's on the new additions!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2015)

that OP Picture is some serious geekporn


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 23, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Congrat's on the new additions!


Thanks BUCK, decided to get one(total 2x) went for 1x(GTX970) as i might get a GTX980Ti next week.
its(GTX970) here tomorrow and first part of my upgrade(s) is in 



bit of testing to, to see what PPD 3x GPU together gives and apart from each other.

reason why my PPD has dropped(i think) to zero is because i really needed to sort everything out properly(power/ where to place my rigs.. etc) but *I'll be back ASAP! 
*
will be setting F@H back up this week..


----------

